# Zalman ZM-NC2000 Notebook Cooler



## Darksaber (Feb 3, 2008)

The Zalman NC2000 is a notebook cooler made of a solid aluminum sheet and black plastic bottom. Two fans cool the entire underside of the notebook and can be manually adjusted as well to find the perfect balance between cooling and fan noise.

*Show full review*


----------

